# Need help w/ Street Fighter Chun-Li costume for my Girlfriend.



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*BUMP*

No replies yet?


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

You might check out the forums on cosplay.com - they've been a great resource to me, and will have more people who are familiar with the character.

[edit] Here: http://www.cosplay.com/forumdisplay.php?f=243


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

nathancarter said:


> You might check out the forums on cosplay.com - they've been a great resource to me, and will have more people who are familiar with the character.
> 
> Here: http://www.cosplay.com/forumdisplay.php?f=243


Thanks Nathan,,,,after much deliberation and thought, she's decided to go as Harley Quinn instead.

Mods, please lock this thread. Thank you.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sure you can find tons of advice on doing Harley on cosplay.com as well. Or just about any other costume that's based on a video game, anime, comic book, or sci-fi universe.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

i went to a party as Chun-Li. Was planning on making one myself but was in a similar situation - cant sew, all existing ones were patterned! So I just went storebought. It was much easier in the time scale I had.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

freudstein said:


> i went to a party as Chun-Li. Was planning on making one myself but was in a similar situation - cant sew, all existing ones were patterned! So I just went storebought. It was much easier in the time scale I had.


Thanks for the reply...she won't be going as Chun-Li after all.
She's going as Harley Quinn instead. her costume is already 90% finished.

Mods...please lock this thread. Thanks


----------

